# Does my hedgehog have worms?



## naughty_hedgie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi, just wondered if anyone has had hedgehog with worms or may know what is wrong with my hedgehog please? She is 11'weeks old and I have had her for 3'weeks. In the last week she has been making strange convolution movements and stretches and rolls into ball in corner when I pit her back in cage and I can hear her chewing something on herself, but cannot see what. I seen her chew leg before, but sometimes I think it is just something in mouth? She hasnt been pooping as much this week but eating 20grams cat kibbles. Still poops but just doesnt seem as much. Vet suggests worms, but vets in uk just guess, even exotic vets dont really have hedgehog experience. I am using panacur wormer, box says use for 3 days on kittens so guessing that ok for hedgehog, but vet seemed to think hedgehogs should have been treated for worms regularly like kittens. I thought as they indoor pets, I did not have to do this. I have never heard of anyone treating hedgehog for worms. Cannot see worms in poop. Anyone any ideas please? I dont know if related but I think she is missing two front teeth, I didnt notice when I bought her as she wouldnt unball but after few days of having her and she self annointed I cannot see two front teeth. Poor baby. Any advise please? Thanks


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

Did the vet rule out mites? Does she scratch a lot? Or does she have a mark on her leg where she was chewing it?

Im not sure about worming, maybe someone with litter experience will add in on that. 

Re the pooping, does she seem constipated when she goes? Is she drinking enough and have easy access to a water dish?

The stretching and convulsion like movements (doing a downfacing arch) is normally when they masturbate. I think it's more common in males (my boy did it so much when I first got him and had me worried sick what he was doing lol) but I've read females do mastubate too!


----------



## Spyke (Dec 26, 2016)

My hedgehog will ball up on her side and lick her paws. It usually follows a normal stretch and a yawn, I think of it as her grooming ritual as she wakes up. I caught her on camera once and that answered the question of what that biting/licking sound was.


----------



## naughty_hedgie (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi, yes she has access to water, she drink about half of what I leave out, so she does drink everyday. I heard chewing noise yesterday and she was not chewing any body part, so she is making noise in her mouth I think, which makes me think maybe a tooth problem or ulcer. She may have the two front teeth I think now, it really hard to tell as hardly opens her mouth. Today her poop has gone blacker and hardly any poop. Not sure if that is the worm medicine doing something? I didnt know girls masturbated, I had a boy and he did it, but you could see what he was up to obviously.


----------



## naughty_hedgie (Nov 30, 2012)

Sorry forgot to say- vet did not suggest mites. She scratches quite a bit sometimes, but she is quilling so could be that. Alos last night she was just standing normal and suddenly she had what looks like a baby kicking inside but obviously not a baby, and kicking was in different places and looked awlful- only for around 10secs and she didn't seem make a noise about it, but that is really weird. Like in alien, when something bursts through stomach!!! She has got what look like bruise marks up all her legs, but I only saw her bite toes, not leg and she had that since I bought her.


----------

